# Greece ,50 best beaches of the country



## ELLIN

*1/Porto Katsiki ,Lefkada island*










*2/Shipwreck beach(Navagion beach),Zakynthos island*



















*3/Super Paradise beach,Mykonos island*










*4/Volia beach ,Lefkada island*










*5/Red beach ,Santorini island*










*6/Elafonissos beach,Elafonisos island*



















*7/Balos beach,Crete island*










*8/Myrtos beach, kefalonia island*










....to be continue........:cheers:


----------



## mbuildings

wowwwww...........very nice


----------



## ELLIN

*9/Fakistra beach,Pelion perfecture,Central Greece*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo

BEAUTIFUL!!! Probably I'm gonna travel to Greece next febrary... but I'm going to be only at Athens


----------



## ELLIN

MARACUCHisimo said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! Probably I'm gonna travel to Greece next febrary... but I'm going to be only at Athens


Well Athens has also beautifull beaches,but at February will be freazing...on the other hand you will be lucky cause next February will be open the New Acropolis Museum and you will have the oportunity to be one of the first visitors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537580


----------



## SouthernEuropean

ELLIN keep going mate..amazing photos


----------



## ELLIN

*10/ Petroulades beach , Corfu island*


----------



## Giorgio

Simply amazing.
Best beaches in the world.


----------



## neorion

In the world Giorgio? You need to get out there and experience Australia's beaches.


----------



## ELLIN

neorion said:


> In the world Giorgio? You need to get out there and experience Australia's beaches.


Well maybe in the best of the world,not the most,cause there is not any most on nature....but at last greek waters have no sharks!!


----------



## neorion

hehehe, that's a sensationalised myth my friend. Since there's tens of thousands of kms of ocean coastline (much of it pristine), there's bound to be a few sharks around, but you are more likely to die from swallowing a bottle top than a shark attack in Australia. Can't compare ocean beaches to sea beaches really, but Greek beaches (and Mediterranean) are indeed beautiful.


----------



## ELLIN

*11/Tsigrado beach, Milos island,*




























*12/Firiplaka beach, Milos island,*


----------



## Geokioy

^^Indeed amazing photos....thank you for posting:banana:


----------



## ckm

Are any of these private beaches?

Navagion Beach looks terrific:shocked:


----------



## ELLIN

ckm said:


> Are any of these private beaches?
> 
> Navagion Beach looks terrific:shocked:


Fortunately NO...All these beaches are public,and everyone can enjoy them,on the other hand in Greece there are some organized beaches in Athens that you have to pay 3-5 euros for he enrance,and you can use the umbrellas and the kiosks,plus service from waiters,and there are also some private little islands,no more than 40 private islands in whole Greece from the 2000 islands of the country,where the whole island and the beaches are private and of corse not accesable,the most known private island of Greece,is Scorpion island,the owner was the famous Onassis and now the owner is Athina Onassi.....
*Scorpios private island* ,3 tiny beaches,3 gigantic villas,all the known flowers and plants of Europe are part of its gardens,helicopter base,owner Athina Onassi,the island is few miles from Lefkada island.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo

ELLIN said:


> Well Athens has also beautifull beaches,but at February will be freazing...on the other hand you will be lucky cause next February will be open the New Acropolis Museum and you will have the oportunity to be one of the first visitors
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537580


 Thanks for the info bro!


----------



## Giorgio

neorion said:


> In the world Giorgio? You need to get out there and experience Australia's beaches.


Why? I go to Greece often enough.



neorion said:


> hehehe, that's a sensationalised myth my friend. Since there's tens of thousands of kms of ocean coastline (much of it pristine), there's bound to be a few sharks around, but you are more likely to die from swallowing a bottle top than a shark attack in Australia. Can't compare ocean beaches to sea beaches really, but Greek beaches (and Mediterranean) are indeed beautiful.


Then why did you compare them?


----------



## ELLIN

*13/Kolona beach ,Kythnos island*





















*14/ Matala beach ,Crete island*


----------



## wyqtor

Palaiokastritsa in Corfu is also very beautiful, though I don't have any pictures of it.


----------



## ELLIN

*15 / Vais beach ,Crete island*


----------



## samba_man

Great Beaches! :cheers:


----------



## ELLIN

ChunkyMonkey said:


> Wow... are there any other great beaches on Santorini (Thira) that you can share other than the one you've shown. I'll be there in early June. I would love to go to one with that awesome color water. I guess that won't be found on Thira since it is volcanic.


ChunkyMonkey you have to go to Red beach..just to see how Mars can be...it is a beach attraction it self...but the main beaches of the island are Perivollos and Perissa beaches,both with black sand..and many beach bars...although is the most touristic part of Santorini..it worths a visit to see the black sand and enjoy your cocktail...especially Chilli bar at Perissa beach worths a visit..I recomend it...the 25/th beach is for you!!: )


----------



## ELLIN

*25/Perissa beach, Santorini island*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Ellin, can you send me to greece for ten days?? I don't have money and want to know the Greek ilslands!:nuts:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Do you cultivate the Greeks mythologies? Do you pray for Apollo or Ceres?


----------



## ELLIN

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Do you cultivate the Greeks mythologies? Do you pray for Apollo or Ceres?


:lol:Mares de Morros you are allways so enjoyfull....well..the last 1500 years we are Christians..but there is a minority of greeks that still believe in the 12 Gods....they making celebrations and prays to them depending the season they represent..it happens many peole to be Christians and just keep the ancient traditions to participate of what we call Dionisos shows..where you drinking and eating ,dancing unstop...as part of the ancient custom....
Come on..is not that expensive to visit Greece any more...the tickets are cheap regarding other destinations...just find money for the tickets and i will find you the best value places to stay and go....im certainly going to visit Brazil in the future....the beaches with the sand-mountains are one of the most impressive things i have ever see...


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

> and just keep the ancient traditions to participate of what we call Dionisos shows..where you drinking and eating ,dancing unstop...as part of the ancient custom....


ow my god, you are crazy man ! what happens in these parties? what the man do with the alcoholic girls?! i am thinking right now, it must be very nice...:lol::lol:



> just find money for the tickets and i will find you the best value places to stay and go....


for sure Ellin, when i go to greece you will be my guide and we will shake all over Greece!!:nocrook::banana2::drunk::drunk: And you will find to me some pretty girls...hahaah just kiding


> im certainly going to visit Brazil in the future....


let's make a deal, when you visit Brazil i will be your guide, but Brazil is very large bigger than USA without Alaska


----------



## ELLIN

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ow my god, you are crazy man ! what happens in these parties? what the man do with the alcoholic girls?! i am thinking right now, it must be very nice...:lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> for sure Ellin, when i go to greece you will be my guide and we will shake all over Greece!!:nocrook::banana2::drunk::drunk: And you will find to me some pretty girls...hahaah just kiding
> 
> let's make a deal, when you visit Brazil i will be your guide, but Brazil is very large bigger than USA without Alaska


:lol::lol:Of corse Mares de Morros_XXI anytime you want i will guide you...the most popular destination of Brazil in Greece is Rio de janeiro...i have many friends have went there and most of the have fall in love with the country....i just must find time..cause as you said you are gigantic country..


----------



## Spartan_X

Great pictures ELLIN...  We wait the next 25 :cheers:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Ellin, can you post the red beach for us?


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

> the beaches with the sand-mountains are one of the most impressive things i have ever see...


you must see the Porto de Galinhas Coral reefs they have underwater tunnels that you can see by snorkel dive, it's incredible!:nuts:
hahaha good day for you


----------



## arxeos

really nice ellin keep them coming


----------



## Giorgio

Excellent work still, but shouldn't the list be counting down from 50! :lol:


----------



## ELLIN

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Ellin, can you post the red beach for us?


Here are some more pics....*Red beach, Santorini*


----------



## ELLIN

*26/Potistika beach ,Pelion,Thessaly*


----------



## DJRexxx

OMFG !!! where is this ^^^ beach ???? show me on map please!!


----------



## wayhigh

omg !!!!~!!! GREECE HAS WICKED BEACHES


----------



## ELLIN

DJRexxx said:


> OMFG !!! where is this ^^^ beach ???? show me on map please!!


Potistika beach is located at the famous Pelion at Magnesia...Pelio is a hidden paradise of mainland that only the regular travellers of Greece know about...it is a winter destination cause it has ski resorts and traditional villages on the mountains but for summer the beaches of this place are just amazing....
infos about the places and beaches of Pelion can be found here
http://www.pelion.gr/
here is the map
Potistika beach is located inside the red sign


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Ellin, a good friend of mine traveled to greece and he said that Santorini has different colors of beaches the read, the white and the black!!
have you ever post all?


----------



## ELLIN

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Ellin, a good friend of mine traveled to greece and he said that Santorini has different colors of beaches the read, the white and the black!!
> have you ever post all?


Hello fellow...I have post the black(Perissa) and the Red,but not the White yet..these colour names comes from the colours of their sands....


----------



## ELLIN

*42/Sounion beach ,Attica region,Athens perfecture (consider as the place whith the best sunsets of Greece)*


----------



## madao

ELLIN said:


> Discrimination against darker people???Not...not at all....
> Actually greeks are not in the majority dark.....it is a missunderstanding on this...cause all the famous touristic areas of Greece located on the South part,for example one of the major is Crete island...and the greeks of the south are dark and darker as you going more south....so on the southest part like Crete most peole have dark hair...like me of corse that have geans from this island....
> as you going north the are blonde people....and on the northest parts of the country like Thrace ,East Macedonia...some greeks remind swedish and germans,.,,.in the big cities like Athens and Thessaloniki there are mixed of corse,but on the villages of the contry you can realize the differences , Italians are darker than Greeks....
> it is true that there are not a lot of Marocians in Greece....we have people from Pakistan and Kurdish and Egyptians ..a lot...but not Marocians regarding the muslim populations working in Greece.....
> Dont have any concern, as soon as you respect their terittory and you are gentle person greeks are the most welcome people.....to anyone....and even more to people from different cultural places....


hmm nice to know about greece it is little like morocco if you go north you wil find lighter skin people
people from northern Morocco
















in southern Morocco









and in big cities mostly mix


but sorry to go off topic :lol:

keep posting them nice pictures of youre beautifull country


----------



## ELLIN

madao said:


> hmm nice to know about greece it is little like morocco if you go north you wil find lighter skin people
> people from northern Morocco
> 
> and in big cities mostly mix
> 
> 
> but sorry to go off topic :lol:
> 
> keep posting them nice pictures of youre beautifull country


:lol:
yes...from these 3 categories we dont have the last....
thanks madao....
wish you a great trip!!


----------



## ovem

lol.. we have the last category but they are not greek


----------



## ELLIN

*43/ Bali beach ,Crete island*


----------



## ELLIN

*44/ Ixia beach ,Rhodes island*





































This gigantic beach,in some parts it is full of different colour and size little rocks,and in some parts with sand....


----------



## ELLIN

*45/ Platy Yialos beach, Sifnos Island*


----------



## Giorgio

Bravo ELLIN, Ixia beach looks very interesting!


----------



## ELLIN

*46/ LEGRENA BEACH, Sounio, Attica.*


----------



## Skyprince

Greece is the most beautiful country in Europe


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Lovely beaches indeed


----------



## Imperfect Ending

ELLIN said:


> *44/ Ixia beach ,Rhodes island*


I think this might be Santa Monica beach in Santa Monica, CA


----------



## Linguine

^^

nice pics.....


----------



## ELLIN

hypn0toad said:


> The sea looks dirty, deep and dangerous, this can't be a Greek beach.



Isnt dirty...when there are strong winds the "angry" sea waters shake the bottom of the sea and sand underneath is moving and is shaking with the sea waters....so the colour turns to brown......
*I have to admit*!!!! that Ixia beach looks very much with the Santa Monica one....
I have find that pic in flickr with the tag of Ixia....I have been myself to Ixia and I could say that you are right the pic looks very similar to Santa Monica beach.....to be more accurate I publish one more photo of Ixia beach...probably more representative....it looks all over the Ixia beach area....
Ixia Beach, Rhodes


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos ELLIN 




ELLIN said:


> *38/Psili Ammos beach , Patmos island,Dodecanesse, Greece*


I have been here couple years ago


----------



## ELLIN

*BONUS!!!!*

A *PRESENT* FOR ALL THE VIEWERS OF "Greece ,50 best beaches of the country"
The wallpaper of Shipreck beach (Navagion beach) at Zakynthos island.
http://www.visitgreece.gr/deployedFiles/StaticFiles/Photos/download/wallpapers/wallpaper_12_1920x1200.jpg











Bonus video...."Seaside Greece"
http://www.visitgreece.gr/portal/site/eot/menuitem.7f0d4e449429307c12596610451000a0/?vgnextoid=6c0b62ba4e7eb210VgnVCM100000010a0a0aRCRD&lang_choosen=el


----------



## ELLIN

*47/ Glossa beach, Messinia, Peloponesse, part of Costa Navarino resort complex*


----------



## marcopolo123

The colour of the water in these beaches is amazing! Quite unique


----------



## ELLIN

ELLIN said:


> 47/ Glossa beach, Messinia, Peloponesse, part of Costa Navarino resort complex


*Few miles in the sea (2-3) miles from this beach is an amazing island which reminds a "heart"........At the hidden jem and most upcoming area of Greece...called Messinia....*


*
Heart island, Messinia, Greece*♥♥♥♥


----------



## ELLIN

*48/ Anthony Quinn Bay, Rhodes, Greece*


----------

